

MacPoison – OS X Privilege escalation exploit - rufus42
https://github.com/Dominic12/MacPoison

======
dbwest
Is this just a copy of another exploit?
[https://github.com/Dominic12/MacPoison/issues/1](https://github.com/Dominic12/MacPoison/issues/1)

